# .............. (puntini)



## Tebe (23 Luglio 2012)

Ancora febbre episodica. Arriva alla sera. 39. Mi spezza. E al mattino più niente. Se non il trituramento.
Ormai da giorni.
Sono spaccata. 46 kg. 
E i medici non capiscono. Ne ho tre che mi seguono. 
Ho un infezione sicuro ai reni ma non sanno quale. Oggi avrei dovuto rifare un ciclo di analisi ma...non mi reggo in piedi quindi rimandate.
Sono sotto antibiotici e anti dolorifici ma senza risultati apprezzabili.
Perchè comunque faccio fatica a muovermi. La febbre va e viene. E  sono sempre più magra.
L'esito del pap test non c'è ancora e rimangono fuori altre analisi che...boh..Il medico torna stasera quindi bisogna fare un altro piano di battaglia perchè io sto sempre peggio.

Mattia è fuori di testa.
Viaggia in casa con la parola CANCRO stampata in fronte.
Non la dice. Fa parte di quelle parole sommerse dallo stigma. 
Per tutta la settimana è stato presente. 
Sto andando poco in ufficio, le "forze" le tengo per il Flap. E li Mattia è molto presente.
ma mi vede. Che cammino e faccio smorfie di dolore. Che con la testa non sono proprio io. Che dimagrisco. Che mi siedo appena posso.
E la sua ansia tracima.

Ieri mattina ho chiuso il Flap e mi sentivo...nella bolla.
Sono arrivata a casa, mi ha vista subito in faccia e....
Mi sono dedicata alle mie piante. Avevo bisogno di immergermi nei miei fiori, fare qualcosa di colorato...non so.

Poi verso sera, alle sei, ho cominciato a sentire gli occhi bruciare. I muscoli urlare.
Sono rientrata in casa- Mattia mi metti su dell'acqua? Mi sta di nuovo salendo la febbre e voglio mangiare prima perchè dopo poi non riesco.-

E' andato dai suoi parenti tornati dal mare. Senza farmi il riso.
E' letteralmente scappato di casa alle sette e tornato alle 23...con me che ero già nel pieno della febbre. e a digiuno.
Ho chiamato la guardia medica che più che confermare antibiotici e altro non ha saputo fare.

Siamo riusciti a litigare. Anzi. Io ho litigato.
Gli ho detto di tutto. 
E lui che mi attaccava dicendo che non voglio farmi curare e tutto un mare di stronzate che...
Insomma...alla fine mi è uscita l'unica frase che non dovevo dire.
-I fatti Mattia narrano che stasera per la prima volta da quando sto male ti ho chiesto di farmi una cazzo di ciotola di riso perchè mi stava salendo la febbre e non riuscivo a muovermi. Non ti  ho mai chiesto un cazzo. Niente. Solo una fottuta ciotola di riso. E tu nonostante tutto hai deciso che era più importante andare dai tuoi parenti a salutarli mollandomi a casa da sola. te lo dico adesso e non lo ripeto. Devi stare lontano da me. Non sopporto la tua vista. Ci siamo già passati quindi...se questo sarà il tuo atteggiamento io ti lascio. Non ti voglio intorno.-

Ora sono a casa. in modalità diversamente viva.
la febbre non c'è. Ovvio. Non c'è mai il giorno dopo.
Ma sono...

Non lo so come sono.
Ho dormito sul divano stanotte  perchè mi dava fastidio tutto.
Stamattina Mattia mi ha chiamata 300 volte finchè ho spento il cellulare.
Mollami. Mollami. Mollami.

Vediamo cosa dice il medico stasera.


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

bello stronzo! ma mandalo a cagare!:incazzato:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Luglio 2012)

Hei, comunque l'energia non tenerla per il flap. Tienila per mordere il culo ai medici!
Ti devono tirare fuori da questa situazione.
Per quanto riguarda Mattia, effettivamente l'ultima cosa di cui hai bisogno è che ti ronzi intorno con le paranoie e non faccia nulla di utile. Se ti si avvicina, mordi, tienilo lontano.
Ma è un consiglio che non ti serve, vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

cerca di fare al più presto quelle analisi Tebina. Un abbraccio a te, un calcio nel culo a Mattia.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

mi preoccupa il fatto che tu non sia in contatto con la tua famiglia.è proprio una faccenda improponibile sentire tuo padre ?
perché a me questo ragazzo non do la minima fiducia e tu ora (fase transitoria, s'intende) avresti bisogno di una mano concreta .
per esempio devi mangiare ....lo ha capito che ti deve cucinare qualcosa tipo filetto..... , minestrina e comprare frutta fresca , yogurt..


----------



## geko (23 Luglio 2012)

Dammi il numero di Mattia che ci penso io a svegliarlo. Coi terroni bisogna parlare il terronese!


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Luglio 2012)

Non so cosa dire, 
solo che ti abbraccio forte.

Ma sul serio.


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2012)

Non so che dire, mi spiace davvero tanto: ne fa bene una su 100........


----------



## Disaule (23 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt4608 ha detto:
			
		

> Hei, comunque l'energia non tenerla per il flap. Tienila per mordere il culo ai medici


quoto e mi unisco al coro che aizza i mostri contro lo stronzetto irresponsabile e infantile. 
Mandalo a cagare ma trova qualcuno, parente o amico, che ti dia una mano concreta, almeno con il cibo... È fondamentale che tu mangi se hai lo stimolo di farlo anche se non riesci a prepararti niente...
Presente con il pensiero, anche se non con il riso...


----------



## Flavia (23 Luglio 2012)

dal tenerone Matti non me lo aspettavo
forza Tebe


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2012)

mattia stronzo

amiche ?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

mi spiace leggerti cosi'..pero Tebe parlo per esperienza personale,direi antica,io essendo diavolo non sto mai male..non scherzo...quando sis ta cosi',meglio essere soli.Poi se mi permetto..non abiti a Filucudi...ma nella capitakle economica del paese..curati non aspettare..la prevenzione e'basilare.
un sincero in bocca al lop...


----------



## Nameless (23 Luglio 2012)

Nemmeno io so che dire... tranne infierire su questi uomini che quando abbiamo davvero bisogno... sono ancora loro che hanno bisogno di noi.

Tieni le forze per te, coraggio tebina!
un abbraccio virtuale


----------



## gas (23 Luglio 2012)

Mi dispiace molto sapere che non stai bene. Si intravede una sorta di tristezza nel tuo racconto ma, non è da te, non è da tebina. Per cui non lasciarti andare, devi reagire e solo reagendo riuscirai a superare questo momento antipatico.
Te lo dice uno che 10 mesi fa è stato veramente male (ho avuto un grosso problema di salute) ma che ho brillantemente superato grazie al mio ottmismo. Per cui sono sicuro che se ci metti un po del tuo modo di essere, supererai MOLTO velocemente questo momento antipatico.
Ciao, flap flap, ti do ancora 2 giorni e poi voglio rileggerti frizzante come prima.:victory:


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Ti conosco da troppo poco,ma se gli altri dicono che questo non è il solito stile di Tebe,gli credo.

di sicuro a 46 kg ti solleverei con una mano.  e non credo sia un buon segno.

peraltro,a cuocere un pò di riso e fare una bistecca ai ferri sono capaci,tutti.
persino io.

mi prendi come cuoco?


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Cara Tebe,

non pensare a quando è poco utile Mattia in questo momento, pensa solo a stare meglio!!! Riempiti di pensieri positivi e manda nel dimenticatoio, per adesso, tutto ciò che è fastidioso!

TI ABBRACCIO sinceramente.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)




----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2012)

Mi accodo a Minerva, Toy e tutti gli altri... Un abbraccio, sincero.
ari


----------



## Tebe (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4610 ha detto:
			
		

> mi preoccupa il fatto che tu non sia in contatto con la tua famiglia.è proprio una faccenda improponibile sentire tuo padre ?
> perché a me questo ragazzo non do la minima fiducia e tu ora (fase transitoria, s'intende) avresti bisogno di una mano concreta .
> per esempio devi mangiare ....lo ha capito che ti deve cucinare qualcosa tipo filetto..... , minestrina e comprare frutta fresca , yogurt..


.....in effetti con mio padre sto colloquiando a fortune alterne da qualche mese e anche se all'estero (lui) indubbiamente si muoverebbe in tempo zero. Ora...finisco tutto il ciclo di esami e se ancora brancolano nel buio posso pensare di dirglielo ma....rimane "emotivamente" una cosa abbastanza difficile. 
comunque oggi mi hanno cambiato l'anti dolorifico e..:carneval:

mattia...bah....

sono abbastanza in forma stasera, vi aggiorno...


----------



## Tebe (23 Luglio 2012)

geko;bt4611 ha detto:
			
		

> Dammi il numero di Mattia che ci penso io a svegliarlo. Coi terroni bisogna parlare il terronese!


dillo ancora una volta e te lo do davvero.
Mi sa davvero che capisce solo il terronese...

:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Luglio 2012)

Flavia;bt4615 ha detto:
			
		

> dal tenerone Matti non me lo aspettavo
> forza Tebe


Mattia è un tenerone.
Ma è anche uno stronzo soprattutto nei momenti "dfficili". Niente di nuovo sotto il sole


----------



## Tebe (23 Luglio 2012)

gas;bt4619 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi dispiace molto sapere che non stai bene. Si intravede una sorta di tristezza nel tuo racconto ma, non è da te, non è da tebina. Per cui non lasciarti andare, devi reagire e solo reagendo riuscirai a superare questo momento antipatico.
> Te lo dice uno che 10 mesi fa è stato veramente male (ho avuto un grosso problema di salute) ma che ho brillantemente superato grazie al mio ottmismo. Per cui sono sicuro che se ci metti un po del tuo modo di essere, supererai MOLTO velocemente questo momento antipatico.
> Ciao, flap flap, ti do ancora 2 giorni e poi voglio rileggerti frizzante come prima.:victory:


mi hanno cambiato l'anti dolorifico mi sembra di essere in paradiso.
Sono sempre a pezzi ma almeno non ho più quel dolore continuo 24 ore.
Molto prima del tuo ultimatum no?


:scared: mi hai fatto flap flap?:scared:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4627 ha detto:
			
		

> Mattia è un tenerone.
> Ma è anche uno stronzo soprattutto nei momenti "dfficili". Niente di nuovo sotto il sole


Mattia ha paura di morire e vede in te la fine che lui spera che non la raggiunga mai.

Mi ricorda molto a mio babbo che in caso di necessità non sa neanche cosa fare ... è un indifeso bambino abbandonato a se stesso con la fissa che non possa farcelo, mentre qualcun altro invece sta peggio e magari muore sul serio.

Comunque sia glielo hai detto ed è un passo per imparare. Ma penso che sia necessario giocare a morire come si gioca al dottore, per imparare come comportarsi quando non si sta morendo ma "solo" male.

Giocare a morire è molto educativo. Da un lato come si immagina come sia la propria morte, dall'altro quanto si dipende a vicenda. Da bambino ho giocato la morte e sono gli unici ricordi di giochi che ho con molta chiarezza. Giochi che hanno un tocco di verità e smorzano enormemente la devastazione che si prova al momento della morte reale, propria o altrui.


----------

